# East coast VW shows????



## mniadna (Mar 13, 2001)

Can somebody lay down the East Coast VW shows for me, starting from Waterfest.... or give me a link
Many thanks....


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: East coast VW shows???? (mniadna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mniadna* »_Can somebody lay down the East Coast VW shows for me, starting from Waterfest.... or give me a link
Many thanks....

You might find the information about East Coast VW Shows on my site helpful..
http://www.gti16v.org/shoinfo.htm#shoinfo


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: East coast VW shows???? (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_
You might find the information about East Coast VW Shows on my site helpful..
http://www.gti16v.org/shoinfo.htm#shoinfo


I was just about to say go to http://www.gti16v.org and there is all the info you will need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dlysergis (Jun 16, 2013)

*Regarding the east coast shows.*

I know Waterfest is a big one. I checked out the site for Wolfgart, and that looks pretty popular. Out of the list of shows, which are the biggies?


----------

